# جلفنة الصلب



## محمد طعيمة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجوا المساعدة العاجلة جزاكم الله خيرا فى اى معلومات او كتب او شرح يخصhot dip galvanizing او جلفنة الصلب بالزنك بطريقة الغمر على الساخن اخوكم عنده انترفيو بعد العيد فى مصنع جلفنة


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


جلفنة الصلب بطريقة الغمر على الساخن Hot dip Galvanizing

في البداية يجب علينا ان نحضر القطع الفولاذية المراد جلفنتها و ذلك عن طريق :

تحضير و تنظيف السطح قبل عملية الجلفنة و يتم بطريقتين ممكن ان تستخدم كل واحدة منفردة او مع بعض

1- تغطيس القطع في محلول قاعدي Caustic cleaning عادة ما يستخدم Caustic soda 
بتركيز عالي نسيبا
2- تغطيس القطع في محلول حمضي Acid pickling و يمكن استخدام حمض sulfuric Acid او hydrochloric acid بتركيز متوسط الى قوي حسب حالة القطع المراد جلفنتها

بعد التنظيف يمكن ان تشطف القطع بالماء لازالة الاثر الحمضي و من ثم تعريضها ل flux
وهو عبارة عن zinc ammonium chloride flux لمنع حدوث اكسدة على السطح


ثم يتم تغطيس القطع في حوض من الزنك المصهور (درجة الحرارة ما بين 460 و 440 درجة موية)
زمن التغطيس من دقيقتين وحتى 5 دقائق حسب سماكة الجلفنة المرادة

بعد عملية الجلفنة ممكن ان يتم تبريد القطع في الماء او محلول Sodium dichromate 
لتخفيف ظهور طبقة بيضاء على سطح القطع


----------



## محمد طعيمة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على اهتمامك وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس جلال (25 ديسمبر 2007)

إلى الأخ مهندس مواد :
أشكرك على مساهماتك القيمة و الفعالة ... 
لماذا يجب تغطيس القطع في محلول قاعدي عالي التركيز و من ثم في محلول حمضي و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 


يتم استعمال المحاليل القاعدية Alkaline bath لازلة الشحوم و الزيوت 
مثل الصودا الكاوية

و تستعمل المحاليل الحمضية لازلة الصداء و الشوائب المعدنية و الزوائد


----------



## kassamy (28 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونرجو المزيد عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## goodzeelaa (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## سجادالعراقي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور عالموضوع الجيد والى المزيد


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي على المعلومات القيمه بس عندي بعض الاسئله 


كيف يمكن التحكم في سماكه الزنك على سطح المعدن؟
كيف يمكن التحكم في التركيزات الكيميائيه للمحاليل "اقصد يعني هل يجب عمل صيانه لها باضافه الحمض او القاعده"؟
لو يوجد عندك كتاب مختص في عمليه التحضير للجلفنه او كتاب كيميائي يخص تحضير الاحواض
وليك جزيل الشكر


----------



## النجم الماسى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
انا مهندس حفر ابار مياه واقوم باستلام مواسير البئر وهى مواسير حديد ابيض مجلفن اريد ان اعرف انواع الجلفنه وما هى الاختبارات الى من خلالها اعرف صلاحيه المواسير من عدمها وشكرا.


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبه لانواع الجلفنه المنتشره في السوق 
الجلفنه على الساخن عن طريق الغمر hot dip galvanization
الجلفنه الكهربيه electo galvanizing 
الجلفنه على البارد
طبعا يوجد انواع غيرها كتير بس هي دي المنتشره 

طبعا افضلها هي الجلفنه على الساخن لانها بيحدث فيها عمليه سريان لذرات الزنك داخل الحديد والطريقه المعروفه للكشف عليها عن طريق قياس سماكه الزنك عليها وذلك بجهاز اسمه الكو ميتر يقيس السماكه بالميكرو ميتر وبالنسبه لل standards يمكنك الرجوع الى astm a 240 واعتقد انك ممكن تحصل عليه من المنتدى هنا اعمل بحث وممكن توصله


----------



## ايمن72 (22 أبريل 2009)

لوسمحت يا مهندس انا اعمل في مصنع جلفنة معادن بالزنك ارجو منكم معرفة الاتي 
- ما هي مراحل القيام بعملية الجلفنة مع التفصيل مع بيان كيفية التحكم بنسبة الزنك الموجودة على الحديد 
وشكرا لكم،،،


----------



## abbas qassim (22 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وتكون دائما بهذا الكرم العلمي


----------



## nafiz jaber (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على الجهد و مشكور


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أبريل 2009)

كل ما تريد مغرفته عن الجلفنة ستجده ان شاء الله على الرابط التالى
http://www.galvanizeit.org/


----------



## ragab107 (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين 
أرجو يا أخي من كان لديه فكرة عن جلفنة الحديد عل البارد والساخن أن يعطينا المعومات المفيدة عل الأيميل أو المنتدي وذلك للفائدة وجزاكم الله ألف خير فالسؤال هو : 
1 _ أولا كيف تتم جلفنة الحديد عل البارد بالتفصيل مع ذكر الكيماويات المطلوبة 
2 _ كيف يكمن أن نتعرف عل تركيز الكيماويات المستخدمة خاصة حمض الكلور وأمونيوم زنك كلورايد ثم ما أهمية أستخدام الألمونيوم والقصدير مع الزنك في الجلفنة عل الساخن 
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## adelmalakk (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي مجهوداتكم وتعاونكم المثمر ارجو معلومات عن معالجة الصدا والتاكل في ابراج الكهرباء ومعلومات عن الجلفنة بالزنك علي البارد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
adelmalakk


----------



## diaa2 (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوبارك الله فيك


----------



## gamal1465 (29 يونيو 2010)

هذا تقرير سطحي


----------



## عمر بصرة (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالله الغاية (22 مايو 2012)

*من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله*

انا شاكر كل الشكر واجزله لجامع المعلومات القيمة تلك ارجو ان ينال بها اجرا وثوابا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed1401 (3 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً
استفدت منكم كثيراً
بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## سعيد01211008493 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ششششششششششششششكككككككككررررررااااااا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وياريت حد يقول لنا التكلفه


----------

